# Nissan Presea component speaker and amplifier installation



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Been a while since I posted anything here. But I got these great Pioneer TSD1720C speakers the other day and I'm finally getting around to installing my Kenwood KFC-W3012 subwoofer :waving:. I've bought the wiring kit, and am buying a Sony XM-ZR604B amplifier tomorrow.

Here's progress pictures:

























However, I've got a couple of things preventing me from progressing any further with the installation. Firstly, the Pioneer speakers are wider than my previous Panasonic ones, and so *I need to somehow get around widening or going above the stock slots*. What are your suggestions?
And also... *How do I get that damned dashboard off*  I seem to have unscrewed every screw visible...

Thanks for all your help guys


----------



## simonsiknasty (Aug 10, 2009)

Just found out that the person I bought the speakers off did not include the shallow mount adaptors...

Will either have to find a way to get them elsewhere, ask the person who I bought them off, or improvise.

Damn it...


----------



## schmiddr2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Improvise----> use mdf or hdpe to build speaker baffles. Change the thickness to fit your needs. Get out the jigsaw or router and make them fit your application.

A lot of dash screws are not visible. A manual would help.

I like the Pioneer 1720, but not a big fan of the Sony amps. I would buy a used Craigslist amp of higher quality.

If you don't mind searching and reading then check out DIYMA if you are looking for further ideas.


----------

